
Banksy: “Steve Jobs – The Son of a Migrant from Syria” - peterstark72
http://banksy.co.uk/
======
level09
Syrian hacker here, it's indeed a tough time to be a Syrian. we lost our homes
and got no place to go, with almost no country would grant us a visa to enter
even for work or business.

I just wanted to raise a point that this crisis not only affects immigrants
and asylum seekers, but there are also hundreds of well educated and business
founders who are faced with discrimination everywhere on grounds of their
nationality.

for instance, last week many German banks rejected my application for a
personal account due to my nationality. (although I have obtained a gmbh
licensed company ). it is always fine until we pull out our passports. and the
response is always "sorry we have no information but we can't open the
account".

I really wish if the west would stop putting all Syrians in one category, many
of us are educated, smart, hard workers and willing to contribute to modern
societies. we really just want a way out of our pain and to feel safe again ..

------
HNcow
Is the argument here "don't worry about immigration because children of
immigrants have potential to be great people"? Steve Jobs Syrian nationality
has 0% to do with how he was raised, or the life he lived.

I am not trying to argue one side or the other, but I find this more of a "fun
fact" than something that should matter at all for this topic.

~~~
bad_user
> _Steve Jobs Syrian nationality has 0% to do with how he was raised, or the
> life he lived._

But that's the point, isn't it?

~~~
aerovistae
Couldn't've put it better myself.

------
SeanDav
Since it is not clear what the point is: This depicts a mural by Banksy (a
well known British street artist) indicating that Steve Jobs was the son of a
Syrian immigrant.

> _EDIT:_ Title has now been changed to make it more clear.

~~~
Axsuul
Except it's not entirely painting the whole picture since Steve Jobs was
adopted and not raised by his biological parents.

------
baq
[http://banksy.co.uk/index1.asp](http://banksy.co.uk/index1.asp) shows much
more than (spoilers) just a face.

~~~
heimatau
At first I didn't get it. This link is better. I guess you can say 'spoilers'
but it makes sense with this link. :)

------
mrharrison
After seeing all of the cynical comments about, people are people, his Syrian
dad didn't raise him, how he was raised, etc.. I had to put in my assumption
of why Banksy did this.

He did it to give the Syrians hope of a positive road ahead, to not seek
retribution, but to create something great.

------
huuu
Also check [http://www.dismaland.co.uk/](http://www.dismaland.co.uk/) (few
clicks away after Steve Jobs).

They are recycling Banksy's 'fun park' into houses.

------
eecks
I don't get it.

~~~
baq
no wonder. click around and read this (or similar) for context:
[http://www.theguardian.com/artanddesign/2015/dec/11/banksy-u...](http://www.theguardian.com/artanddesign/2015/dec/11/banksy-
uses-steve-jobs-artwork-to-highlight-refugee-crisis)

~~~
eecks
AH, I didn't know Jobs was the son of an immigrant. It makes more sense now.
Thanks.

------
swagv
Was this supposed to reason to ALLOW Syrian migrants? It's not.

------
mrfusion
They disabled zoom on the iPhone. I couldn't see much.

------
venomsnake
And what conclusion should a person that does not like Jobs or his vision of
closed computing make, based on this?

------
mehrzad
This is why people think Banksy is a hack now. He rehashed a meme that has
already been discussed to death weeks ago and presents it as original art.
What a joke.

